# Realmserver ist nicht aktiv.



## xTaR (15. Oktober 2008)

Folgendes Problem :

Hab mich grad nach Shat geportet was wohl ein großer Fehler war (; Hatte dann erstmal derbe Lags und hab dann WoW neugestartet. Nun hängt er 10 Minuten im Ladebildschirm und beendet den dann mit der Meldung " Realmserver ist nicht aktiv ". 


Ich denke mal da ist der Scherbenwelt Server abgeraucht. Der Weltserver geht weiterhin , genauso wie die Instanzen. Gibts noch ne Möglichkeit meinen Char aus der Scherbenwelt zu bringen oder muss ich nun warten bis der Scherbenwelt Server wieder geht ? :>


Realm ist Die Nachtwache EU.


----------



## Griffith105 (15. Oktober 2008)

warum wartet ihr net einfach???

btw weiss jemand wie ich meine ganzen addons updaten soll? mit blasc funzt es net...

first?!? muhaha^^


----------



## tatoonchen (15. Oktober 2008)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> btw weiss jemand wie ich meine ganzen addons updaten soll? mit blasc funzt es net...
> 
> first?!? muhaha^^



blasc geht schon ne ganze weile nicht mehr. steht auch alles im blasc forum drin


----------



## Raverbucky (15. Oktober 2008)

Ysera ist auch noch total laggy, bringt zur Zeit gar nix on zu gehen


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (15. Oktober 2008)

Ysera ist bei mir OFF


----------



## Kypris (15. Oktober 2008)

Antonidas geht.
Aber mein Server Alleria nicht, genauuuuu!


----------



## Kimosabe (15. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Folgendes Problem :
> 
> Hab mich grad nach Shat geportet was wohl ein großer Fehler war (; Hatte dann erstmal derbe Lags und hab dann WoW neugestartet. Nun hängt er 10 Minuten im Ladebildschirm und beendet den dann mit der Meldung " Realmserver ist nicht aktiv ".
> 
> ...




sei lieber froh das der patch dir nich das spiel zerballert hat.
ich lade grad den 1.1 gb patch 2.4 mit 40kb, weils keine schnelleren mirrors gibt. -_-


----------



## Affenjunge (15. Oktober 2008)

Beu mir is Ysera auch off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dokki (15. Oktober 2008)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> warum wartet ihr net einfach???
> 
> btw weiss jemand wie ich meine ganzen addons updaten soll? mit blasc funzt es net...
> 
> first?!? muhaha^^



Lad dir mal das programm wowmatrix runter dakannst du dann schauen welche addon alt sind und du kannst sie dann gleich neu updaten da


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich komm auch nicht on bzw die chars mit dene ich on komm sind nackt und tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bzw stehen an land und sterben kurz darauf an "Erschöpfung"


----------



## Starfros (15. Oktober 2008)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> warum wartet ihr net einfach???
> 
> btw weiss jemand wie ich meine ganzen addons updaten soll? mit blasc funzt es net...
> 
> first?!? muhaha^^




Naja , wenn du weisst wie man das Blasc Tool benutzt sagt es dir bei den Addon Einstellungen das du dir den Client von curse Runterladen sollst/kannst.

Da Blasc auf wowace zugreift und diese Seite nicht mehr on ist gehts halt nicht.

Denke mal das sich da curse.com durchgesetzt hat .... gott weiss warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janaki (15. Oktober 2008)

Antonidas ist off, dafür geht Khaz'Goroth, aber da hab ich ja grad gar keinen Bock... lieber auf Antonidas warten ^^


----------



## Kite-X (15. Oktober 2008)

18 Uhr Feier abend.... Auf dem Weg nach hause Pizza Bringtdienst angerufen und schön Pizza mit allem drum und dran bestellt..
Bei der Tanke ran 6er gehohlt + kippen..

Sollte ein schöner abend werden
19Uhr bin zuhause.
lade mir die letzten 13 MB runter. (Habe vorgeladen)
Gerade als sie fertig waren. Ding Dong... Pünklich kommt meine Pizza..
Ich lege mich in Bett (Laptop).
Stelle Pizza neben mich. Aschenbescher...
Da kommt meine kleine rein und sagt sie kann nicht schlafen... Ich habe ihr erlaubt so lange Fernzusehen bis ich ins Bett gehe...
So Ruhe....
Starte WOW.... log in....
BÄÄÄMMMM mein Server DOWN....

Abend gelaufen.... Pizza hat der Hundbekommen... so schnell nen Freund angerufen.. der ist in 5 min bei mir er bringt auch noch nen 6er mit... und es wird vielleicht noch gut... KIND ist nach 5 min Fern eingepennt... Wie ich es erwartet habe....


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. Oktober 2008)

nach dem neustart der Server ist auf einmal mein server off . was sehr blöd war war grade schön dabei die " ERFOLGSPUNKTE " zu farmen ohman ist das ein fuck scheiß blizz es nervt ja ich weiß heute ist PATCHSDAY aber blizz ist einfach zu blöd ein patch auf zu spielen


----------



## Darkdamien (15. Oktober 2008)

tjo wie heist es so schön, never play on patch day... frostmourne is auch down, muss auch mal ohne gehn ^^


----------



## Cooko (15. Oktober 2008)

ncoh was dazu: i wie finde ich in der realm list ALEXSTRASZA net  ;_______________; wo is  mien geliebter heimserver hin ????


----------



## Darkdamien (15. Oktober 2008)

tjo wie heist es so schön, never play on patch day... frostmourne is auch down, muss auch mal ohne gehn ^^


----------



## Traklar (15. Oktober 2008)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> sei lieber froh das der patch dir nich das spiel zerballert hat.
> ich lade grad den 1.1 gb patch 2.4 mit 40kb, weils keine schnelleren mirrors gibt. -_-



http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php

Einfach die Parts downloaden und dann wie beschrieben in den Ordner packen!


P.S.: Ihr habt heute euren ersten Einblick erhalten wie es mit erscheinen von Wotlk sein wird.


----------



## neo1986 (15. Oktober 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Also ich komm auch nicht on bzw die chars mit dene ich on komm sind nackt und tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mir auch passier t hab mich einglogt dan stand da atem hatte zum glück ein noggenfogger elixier musste dan nicht sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (15. Oktober 2008)

Frostmourne it auch off... Vorhin war er on hat mein Bruder gesagt... dann hab ich Zeit zu zocken und er is off?! Gibts denn sowas?! :-/


----------



## neo1986 (15. Oktober 2008)

Das kommt von den vielen Leuten die on sind die Server überhitzen überlassten oder sonstewas die Kpatzität ist einfach zu nidrig.

Lagt Buffed ei euch auch?
Bei mir kommt andauernt "....hat zu lange gedauert...., Verbindungsfehler...."
Habe Firefox


----------



## Zernikower (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja dann kann man immer noch auf die Kulanz von Blizzard hoffen, dass es wieder eine "One day Exception" gibt.

Alles andere wäre unsagbarer Mist von Blizz... Erst wird der Patch von abermilliarden Spielern getestet, um dann doch wieder einen solchen Frust auszulösen.
Trotzdem bin ich enttäuscht von denen, habe bis jetzt noch nirgends eine Entschuldigung von Blizzard gelesen...

So on...


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

Wahhhhhhhh Maly streikt auch man kann nich einloggen ~.~ 

naja wie immer "Never play on a patchday"


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. Oktober 2008)

/sign

nun ist mein server wieder ojn aber weiter bis zum ladebildschirm komme ich nicht , hoffenlich bekommen wir alle ein 1 tag gutgeschrieben . das kann es nicht sein das aber mio. user testen und dann bringt blizz doch nur ein kaupten patch raus. langsam verliere ich die nerver und das vertrauren an blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deryana (15. Oktober 2008)

Manche Server sind vielleicht down...

aber Blackhand ist netmal da oO


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. Oktober 2008)

seit dem wow-europe down ist lägt buffed wie die hölle -.- das nervt


----------



## mrdiablo (15. Oktober 2008)

Blackhand und Co (die, die nicht mehr erscheinen) wurden abgeschafft und zwangs merged mit anderen Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durabrand (15. Oktober 2008)

naja nathrezim ist auch down-.-
ich hatte mein lvl 70 fast aber nein bei 80% steht da auf einmal in 30 sek geht der server down -.-


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

Deryana schrieb:


> Manche Server sind vielleicht down...
> 
> aber Blackhand ist netmal da oO



sei froh meine ganzen chars auf maly sind weg bzw. die wo da sind sind in einer gilde, aber wenn ich /g schreiben will oder an die gb will heißt es ich sei nicht in einer gilde!
ausserdem sind die chars nackt und alle aufem fh gestanden


----------



## Durabrand (15. Oktober 2008)

wasn beschissener patchday....."never play on patchday " haett ich mich ma dran gehalten ! -.-


----------



## Anduris (15. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt kommt nur ,,Charakterliste wird geladen" oder so ähnlich, aber auf den Server komme ich nicht..
Ich glaube das wird heute nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Collectorlegend (15. Oktober 2008)

Mannaroth auch seit ca 1,5h off bzw überhauptnicht mehr in der Realmliste...

und ja bei mir laggt buffed auch aber ist ja fast verständlich.Tausende die nicht zocken können und weitere Tausende die jede winzige info versuchen aus der Buffed Seite zuquetschen.


----------



## Durabrand (15. Oktober 2008)

naja infos von blizz wärn ganz hilfreich  denn dan weiss ich ob ich die ganze nacht wach bleibe oder erst morgen nach der schule wieder zocken soll ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Durabrand schrieb:


> naja infos von blizz wärn ganz hilfreich  denn dan weiss ich ob ich die ganze nacht wach bleibe oder erst morgen nach der schule wieder zocken soll ^^




SUCHTI


----------



## BioHazárd88 (15. Oktober 2008)

Destro is auch total am ***** ..... Nach ner halben stunde ladebildschrim, kommt man iwann ins spiel....teste ob ich mal wieder nur nen lag hab, merke, hey es geht, renne zum inschriftenleherer will grad meinen ersten skillpunkt machen, was passiert? klar! LAAAAAAGGGG ----->halbestunde später ----->Disconnect from server. WTF? schon 3 mal jetzt *heul* und ich hab die ganzen letzten tage nur kräuter gefarmt um heute auf 375 zu kommen -.-


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

naja vlt hat blizzard einsehen und gibt uns als kleines sorry 1-2 freedays


----------



## Cooko (15. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das kommt von den vielen Leuten die on sind die Server überhitzen überlassten oder sonstewas die Kpatzität ist einfach zu nidrig.
> 
> Lagt Buffed ei euch auch?
> Bei mir kommt andauernt "....hat zu lange gedauert...., Verbindungsfehler...."
> Habe Firefox



jo , bei mir au :/



Deryana schrieb:


> Manche Server sind vielleicht down...
> 
> aber Blackhand ist netmal da oO



das is bei alexstrasza au .....da wirds net ma angezeigt....glaub blizz will , dases so aussieht , als ob die meisten on wären , udn zeigt deshalb dei die off sin net an -.-


----------



## Durabrand (15. Oktober 2008)

naja suchti....ne hab auch rl aber bei uns regnet es also was soll ich draussen !


----------



## Sonsbecker (15. Oktober 2008)

auf ysera ist es auch nicht besser - skillpunkte verteilen ist nicht - portale gehen nicht - reiten unmöglich dafür renne ich mit 100% durch SW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dann wiederum fliegt man raus um dann beim einloggen zu lesen, daß schon ein char mit dem namen besteht.

werde es sein lassen für heute, und schau morgen nochmal rein - aber irgendwie ist die abgelieferte leistung von blizz schon eher mangelhaft


----------



## Robert_88 (15. Oktober 2008)

glaub der ganze realmpool Todbringer is down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also Alleria und Baelgun auf alle fälle


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> auf ysera ist es auch nicht besser - skillpunkte verteilen ist nicht - portale gehen nicht - reiten unmöglich dafür renne ich mit 100% durch SW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!BLUTDURST UND TODBRINGER SOLLEN 21 UHR WIEDER LIVE GEHEN !!!!!!!


----------



## Apyrael (15. Oktober 2008)

Servus,
ich habs heute einmal geschafft mich erfolgreich zu bewegen, zwar nur ungefähr 3 min aber immerhin... 
War nur von daher interessant zu sehen, was alle anderen so machen, weil einfach nichts gefunzt hat. Die meisten konnten sich nicht mal bewegen und die, die es konnten, sind rumgelaufen wie durch ne zerbombte Stadt.
Kaum NPCs, keine Mounts und Käse und whine in den Channels.
Also jetzt, WoW ruhen lassen, Fussball gucken und vllt morgen nochmal versuchen.
So long


----------



## Skullzigg (15. Oktober 2008)

bei meinem server laggt es sehr hard, er bleibt immer beim ladebildschrim hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kredar (15. Oktober 2008)

Never Play on Patchday, war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.

Geduld ist da gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Morgen sieht alles anders aus, auch Addon-Technisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Andurius (15. Oktober 2008)

Man Blizz kotzt an ... immer das selbe... Proudmoore sit auch schon wieder down, wie eigentlich an jedem Patchday.
Entweder machen die das mit Absicht oder die 11 Millionen Spieler werden Blizz zu viel und sie sind eindeutig überfordert...


----------



## Arangur (15. Oktober 2008)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> warum wartet ihr net einfach???
> 
> btw weiss jemand wie ich meine ganzen addons updaten soll? mit blasc funzt es net...
> 
> first?!? muhaha^^



probiers mal mit wowmatrix... kannst runterladen auf wowmatrix.com

funkt bei mir einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (15. Oktober 2008)

Andurius schrieb:


> Man Blizz kotzt an ... immer das selbe... Proudmoore sit auch schon wieder down, wie eigentlich an jedem Patchday.
> Entweder machen die das mit Absicht oder die 11 Millionen Spieler werden Blizz zu viel und sie sind eindeutig überfordert...



wie andere hier das Typische Verhalten von Suchkrüppeln
keine Ahnung haben, aber dummes Zeug reden

Kiddys
Jammert nicht und tut erst recht nicht so dummes Zeug behaupten als wenn das jedesmal wär, leidet ihr unter Massiven Gedächtnissschwund?
Oder gehört ihr nur zu der Sorte die einfach nur gern das Maul aufreißt?
Das heute ist wie bei einem Stau, nur weil da alle paar Monate die Bahn überfüllt ist wird die auch nicht achtspurig


----------



## Erriel (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Laggs sind unerträglich.
10 Minuten warten um Gegenstände zu verkaufen find ich mal hart...
Hoffentlich ist es morgen besser.


----------



## baummi (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Rat von Dalaran is auch platt.Komm ich nicht richtig drauf.Hoffentlich ist mein Char nicht auch nackt.lol^^


----------



## nagato (15. Oktober 2008)

weiß einer von euch da ja blasc und ace pdater net mehr gehen ob der curse client geht für die addons zum updaten? bzw obs noch nen anderes program gibt um die addons als upzudaten


----------



## Ihr_habt_alle_null_plan (15. Oktober 2008)

Super, an einem Patchday und dazu noch an einem so großen und bedeutenden wie heute funzen die Server nicht sofort.
Na wer hätte das gedacht?

Ich weiß nicht, was mehr nervt.
Die eigentliche, vorübergehende, unerreichbarkeit der Realms, oder das ganze Rumgeheule über selbiges.
Bleibt beides mit traumwandlerischer Sicherheit nie aus.

Naps.


----------



## Mitzushi (15. Oktober 2008)

Zernikower schrieb:


> Naja dann kann man immer noch auf die Kulanz von Blizzard hoffen, dass es wieder eine "One day Exception" gibt.
> 
> Alles andere wäre unsagbarer Mist von Blizz... Erst wird der Patch von abermilliarden Spielern getestet, um dann doch wieder einen solchen Frust auszulösen.
> Trotzdem bin ich enttäuscht von denen, habe bis jetzt noch nirgends eine Entschuldigung von Blizzard gelesen...
> ...



Doch, im Launcher gibt es eine offizielle Entschuldigung.

Und mal allgemein an die meckernden hier:
Ihr werdet es überleben. Und außerdem kennen die meisten hier nicht den Aufwand, den man für eine Serverwartung betreiben muss.
Lasst sie also machen. Sie wissen noch tausendmal besser Bescheid, was sie tun, als irgendwelche Klugschei*** hier.
Irgendwann wirds schon wieder laufen. Und einen Tag werden die bestimmt auch gutschreiben.
Die Mitarbeiter bei Blizzard sind auch nur Menschen. Ihr seid auch nicht perfekt.

Aber die meisten wurmt hier wohl eher ihre Sucht, statt der Frust über den verlorenen Tag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3v1n04 (15. Oktober 2008)

Anetheron funzt gut, nur das ich meinen Main getroffen hab als ich mitn Twink durch sw gelaufen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WAr wohl gemerkt schon ne halbe stunden ausgeloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ihr_habt_alle_null_plan (15. Oktober 2008)

Super, an einem Patchday und dazu noch an einem so großen und bedeutenden wie heute funzen die Server nicht sofort.
Na wer hätte das gedacht?

Ich weiß nicht, was mehr nervt.
Die eigentliche, vorübergehende, unerreichbarkeit der Realms, oder das ganze Rumgeheule über selbiges.
Bleibt beides mit traumwandlerischer Sicherheit nie aus.
Aus Angst davor, dass nicht doch alle eure Errungenschaften verloren gegangen sein könnten?
Bisher hat sich aber alles, wenn auch mit einiger Verspätung, die es gerade abzusitzen gilt, immer wieder eingerenkt.

Naps.


----------



## turrican (15. Oktober 2008)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> warum wartet ihr net einfach???
> 
> btw weiss jemand wie ich meine ganzen addons updaten soll? mit blasc funzt es net...
> 
> first?!? muhaha^^



blasc kannste knicken. lief bei mir auchnet. der curse client funkt aber 1a: http://www.curse.com/client/


----------



## Zernikower (15. Oktober 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> wie andere hier das Typische Verhalten von Suchkrüppeln
> ...
> 
> Kiddys
> ...



Mensch, Recht haste, diese doofen Suchkrüppel... Finden sollen sie mal was, oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähm okay, wenns alle paar Patches (real: bei jedem Patch) mal stockt, dann stockt halt auch mal die Zahlung an Blizz.Das werden die schon verstehen("Hey, Ich habe meinen Job gewechselt, ich bezahl mal nen Tag nicht")... Kann ja mal passieren...

Merkste was, Alter(bezogen auf Kiddys)?

Wenn man für eine Leistung bezahlt, welche vertraglich festgehalten ist, und die Dienstleistung nicht erbracht wird, kann man doch schon mal sauer sein oder? Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass höhere Macht eingetreten ist ("Oh mein Gott, unter Blizzards Rechenzentrale hat sich ein spontaner Vulkan gebildet und hat alle Server verbrannt..."). Also habe ich dafür auch null Verständnis.

Und da du ja schon so erwachsen bist, bist du einfach nur eine riesen Blamage für Deutschland. Du beleidigst ja förmlich die deutsche Sprache.

MfG


----------



## ---D.A.--- (15. Oktober 2008)

Der realmpool Todbringer ist komplett aus der Liste verschwunden hoffe der kommt nochma wieder ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. Oktober 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Die Laggs sind unerträglich.
> 10 Minuten warten um Gegenstände zu verkaufen find ich mal hart...
> Hoffentlich ist es morgen besser.



jup...war aber zu erwarten


----------



## Kypris (15. Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile hab ich mich mit abgefunden...

Aber...eine Frage bleibt offen...

WARUM IMMER TODBRINGER?

Bei jedem klitzeklitzekleinsten technischen Problem ist der Realmpool Todbringer immer dabei. Egal was.
Wieso ist dieser eine Realmpool denn so so besonders instabil und anfällig gegen pöse Technik-Viren?


----------



## Akamesta (15. Oktober 2008)

Mh, ganz einfach, soweit ich weiss, sind dort 2 der größten Server drin gespeichert.
Dementsprechend groß die Database und dementsprechned viel Rechenaufwand für die
Database, da heute massiv viele Erungenschaften eingetragen werden mussten.
Kann mir auch vorstellen, dass deswegen die Server so in die Knie gegangen sind.

Mal schauen, bisher ging auf Blackhand noch nix...

Btw: Warum sollte Blizz die Server aus der Realmlist nehmen, um sie net als off
anzeigen zu wollen, wenn soweiso auf der größten deutschen wow-seite die
leute alle im forum drüber heulen?!

macht euch net feddich, geht ma mit freunden n bier trinken oder schaut n film.
zocken is net alles!!!


----------



## Kypris (15. Oktober 2008)

Hänge mittlerweile seit drölf Minuten im Einloggbildschirm. Aber was solls, Smackdown fängt sowieso in 'ner halben Stunde an.


----------



## Janaki (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich frag mich ja, wie da so mancher auf die Idee kommt, er/sie könnte an einem Patchtag wie heute ganz normal spielen. War noch nie so, und wird auch nie so sein. Macht doch nix, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag. Heute mal früher ins Bett und morgen ausnahmsweise nicht mit verquollenen Augen zur Arbeit/Schule schlappen. ^^


----------



## Lisutari (15. Oktober 2008)

Tja, die Hoffnung stirbt als Vorletzter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Libris (15. Oktober 2008)

Tja Lothar is natürlich auch down, nix mit punkte farmen und neue Skillung testen..
Toll auf Der Abyssische rat komm ich, geil mit ner 16er Magierin ._.

Ich finds schade, ich kann nur abends spielen und so is der ganze Abens im Eimer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Durabrand schrieb:


> naja suchti....ne hab auch rl aber bei uns regnet es also was soll ich draussen !



Gratis Duschen


----------



## karull (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab meine Addons mit dem Curse Client upgedatet....http://wow.de.curse.com/


----------



## Strickjacke (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir während der Downtime meines Realms einen Twink auf einem anderen Server erstellt.

Na ja mal sehen ob ich noch Lvl 20 erreiche bevor die Server wieder funktioneren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragolok (15. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir gehts nach dem Einloggen nicht mehr weiter... Der kann auf dem Server "Zirkel des Cenarius" meine Charakter nicht anzeigen...
Bei euch auch so?


----------



## Libris (15. Oktober 2008)

So mal ne Frage zwischendurch weils mich echt annervt...

Hatte das Problem beim letzten patch schon, ich muss bei jedem Start von WOW die blöden AGBs bestätigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das is so extrem nervig >_< Hat das jemand auch? Beim letzten mal wars nach 2 Monaten weg (obwohl ich nix gemacht habe), jetzt ist es wieder da...


----------



## Arulmo (15. Oktober 2008)

Allein schon die Tatsache, dass hier jeder von Patch schreibt zeigt wie wenig Ahnung manche haben.
Patch = kleines Update ( alles hinter dem Komma => 2.4.1 auf 2.4.2 ist ein Patch)
Heute ist kein Patchday heute ist Releasday 
Release = großes Update ( alles vor dem Komma => 2.4.3 auf 3.0.1 ist ein Release)
So und dann kommt dazu, das jeder D*** ständig versucht sich einzuwählen was bei Probs für Blizz auch nicht wirklich förderlich ist. Also Leute das ist nicht YAFP (yet another fu**ing Patchday) sondern YAFR Day und darum wartet schön auf morgen und freut euch auf die vielen netten neuen Gimmiks.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts nach dem Einloggen nicht mehr weiter... Der kann auf dem Server "Zirkel des Cenarius" meine Charakter nicht anzeigen...
> Bei euch auch so?




Bin auf dem Gleichen server seit 1 er m Charliste.... bla bla bla hab den patch gerade Inst.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (15. Oktober 2008)

An all die kleinen Leute die hier weinen müssen: NEVER PLAY ON PATCH DAY - sagte man schon bei Ultima Online. Wer nicht weiß was das ist - recherchiert mal im Internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oolie (15. Oktober 2008)

@ TE: moment... irgendwo war er doch.. ahhh hier isser. Bitte, dein Käse zum Whine....

Es ist doch völlig normal, das nach ner Installation eines solch massiven Patches ne menge Fehler auftreten. Wartet einfach 2-3 Tage, dann läuft wieder alles. Und kommt mir nicht mit dem 13&#8364;-Szepter, ihr zahlt auch dafür, das sich Leute um solche Probleme kümmern.

Ich finds auch nur mässig cremig wie die Server laufen und hab auch nichts anderes erwartet...

Also, kopf hoch, WoW wird wieder^^

Gruss, Oolie


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Oolie schrieb:


> moment... irgendwo war er doch.. ahhh hier isser. Bitte, dein Käse zum Whine....
> 
> Es ist doch völlig normal, das nach ner Installation eines solch massiven Patches ne menge Fehler auftreten. Wartet einfach 2-3 Tage, dann läuft wieder alles. Und kommt mir nicht mit dem 13€-Szepter, ihr zahlt auch dafür, das sich Leute um solche Probleme kümmern.
> 
> ...





Ohhhhh nein wow Wirt zu Grunde gehen ich springe vom dach lebt wohl schöne wow Welt RL WTF? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (15. Oktober 2008)

Zernikower schrieb:


> Wenn man für eine Leistung bezahlt, welche vertraglich festgehalten ist, und die Dienstleistung nicht erbracht wird, kann man doch schon mal sauer sein oder? Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass höhere Macht eingetreten ist ("Oh mein Gott, unter Blizzards Rechenzentrale hat sich ein spontaner Vulkan gebildet und hat alle Server verbrannt..."). Also habe ich dafür auch null Verständnis.



Falsch
Das war vorhersehbar das alle sich einloggen und das die Server das nicht Packen
und wenn die Dummschwätzer doch rein wollen ist das deren Pech
alles auf eigene Gefahr!

Und sich aufregen und einfach die Lüge auftischen dass das jeden Mittwoch so ist ist einfach nur Kiddygebrabbel


----------



## Kypris (15. Oktober 2008)

Smackdown. Und Tschüß...


----------



## Arulmo (15. Oktober 2008)

Edit sagt Doppelpost


----------



## Dragolok (15. Oktober 2008)

Arulmo schrieb:


> Allein schon die Tatsache, dass hier jeder von Patch schreibt zeigt wie wenig Ahnung manche haben.
> Patch = kleines Update ( alles hinter dem Komma => 2.4.1 auf 2.4.2 ist ein Patch)
> Heute ist kein Patchday heute ist Releasday
> Release = großes Update ( alles vor dem Komma => 2.4.3 auf 3.0.1 ist ein Release)
> So und dann kommt dazu, das jeder D*** ständig versucht sich einzuwählen was bei Probs für Blizz auch nicht wirklich förderlich ist. Also Leute das ist nicht YAFP (yet another fu**ing Patchday) sondern YAFR Day und darum wartet schön auf morgen und freut euch auf die vielen netten neuen Gimmiks.



Jeder sagt "Patch 3.0" sogar Blizzard. Release heißt Erscheinungstermin (Erscheinung) und erscheinen kann auch ein Patch. 
Oder hast du auf irgendeiner Seite von Blizzard und WoW oder um WoW gelesen das der neue "Release 3.0" erscheint? Ich denke nicht


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich ich ich Sterbe ich muss wow spielen sonst ich töte meine Katzen die mich seit ich Zuhause bin nerven XD


----------



## Malageneo (15. Oktober 2008)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> warum wartet ihr net einfach???
> 
> btw weiss jemand wie ich meine ganzen addons updaten soll? mit blasc funzt es net...
> 
> first?!? muhaha^^


nimm einfach wowmatrix der updatet dir das auch gut fast alle addons funzen bei mit wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arulmo (15. Oktober 2008)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Leute habens kapiert... DU musst es nicht zweimal schreiben!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oops Versehentlich 2 mal gedrückt ich Löschs raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dragolok schrieb:


> Außerdem schreibt jeder "Patch 3.0" sogar Blizzard. Release heißt Erscheinungstermin (Erscheinung) und erscheinen kann auch ein Patch.
> Oder hast du auf irgendeiner Seite von Blizzard und WoW oder um WoW gelesen das der neue "Release 3.0" erscheint? Ich denke nicht


Nein hab ich nicht das will aber nicht viel heißen, Blizz redet schon immer von Patches auch wenn Releases gemeint sind. Und wenn ich die Diskusionen hier beobachte ist das wahrscheinlich auch besser so. Release kann übrigens auch Ausgabe oder Auslieferung heißen also die 3 .te Ausgabe von WOW und das kommt ja fast hin oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Bender72 (15. Oktober 2008)

Blackhand ist wieder On , komme aber jetzt nur bis zu "Charakterliste wird abgerufen" . 
Kann sich jemand auf Blackhand einloggen?

THX


----------

